# Beeton Fall Fair Sept 14&15-



## Diva Q (Sep 12, 2007)

Well this weekend is the last event in the Ontario Championship BBQ Series of the Canadian BBQ Association. Right now I am in the top 7 and I am hoping to move up a couple of places to finish in the top 5 for the year. 

Team Cedar Grilling
Swines & Bovines (aka Billy Goat BBQ)
Simcoe County Smokers
Smokin' in the Igloo
Bustin' Loose BBQ
Diva Q
The BBQ Effect
No Leftovers
Pressure Treated Smokers
Dizzy Pig
The Q Crew
Educated Smokers
Porky's BBQ
Smoked Meets

There are a couple of other teams that are apparently also coming. 
BEst part about this one is that it is onl about 1/2 hour from my house  
All the best to the teams that are coming.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2007)

Will Diva be a correspondent from this event?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2007)

Good Luck to all.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Will Diva be a correspondent from this event?



LOL Had not planned on it. 

Figured I would be too busy trying to hold down yet another new tent.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2007)

Ummmm.......That might make good video  
Sorry Diva...couldn't resist....
If you keep losing tents at this rate you'll never be able to afford a Rival Crock Pot Cooker


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ummmm.......That might make good video
> Sorry Diva...couldn't resist....
> If you keep losing tents at this rate you'll never be able to afford a Rival Crock Pot Cooker



ROFLMAO true very true.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 16, 2007)

OK posting a follow up

Good news : No tents were lost. Smokin in the igloo (great team and Aaron is  a member here) took GC. (they also made the best damn margaritas I have ever had)
Simcoe County Smokers took the Ontario BBQ series Championship. 

Bad news : placed a dismal 7th overall. Didn't get a call :-(  

So it was a cold rainy and miserable weekend. 

I am tired and going back to bed again. 

Gnight.


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 17, 2007)

That was a fun one for sure,5 liters of margaritas in one night can make for a little bit of a wobbly morning for the wife ,not to mention the 3 cases of beer for me and Kevin.
We finally proved we can place besides brisket  .
Aaron


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Get'M Girl!

Good Luck!
peace
<><

Oh! I'm late.
Ack
Sorry


----------



## Molson (Sep 20, 2007)

I missed the margarita's.


----------

